# Reseting administrator password of mac os 9 (HELP ME PLEASE!!) $25.00 INCLUDED!



## Augustoh (Mar 5, 2005)

HELLO, I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY MAC, IT IS NOT ANY TECHNICAL ISSUE, MY PROBLEM IS THAT MY COMPUTER WAS USED BY MY SISTER(THE ADMINISTRATOR) AND SHE WOULD TYPE HER PASSWORD ANYTIME I NEEDED TO WORK WITH MY COMPUTER, BUT A FEW WEEKS AGO SHE PAST AWAY AND NOW I CANT SEE MY OTHER DOCUMENTS AND A I CANT USE WORD OR EXCEL. 

PLEASE IF ANYONE COULD TELL ME WHAT CAN I DO TO ACCESS MY DOCUMENTS I WILL BE VERY THANKFUL ($25.00 INCLUDED).

Augusto


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

For $25.00 you could buy a "OS-X for Dummies" book 

You'll probably end up reinstalling the OS...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

please................

rules...http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

closing thread...

buck


----------

